# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  5 điểm du lịch đặc sắc ở Guatemala

## nguyetnt

- Cùng ghé thăm đất nước với những sắc màu rực rỡ như một đóa hoa khoe sắc trên bản đồ Trung Mỹ...

Guatemala là một quốc gia tại Trung Mỹ, ở phần phía nam Bắc Mỹ, giáp biên giới với Mexico, biển Thái Bình Dương và Biển Caribe. Văn hoá, và đa số các hoạt động đô thị khác đều tập trung ở thủ đô Guatemala City, cũng là thành phố hiện đại nhất Trung Mỹ.

Guatemala City là thành phố khá lớn với khoảng 2 triệu dân sinh sống trong khu vực nội thành và 5 triệu tại các khu vực xung quanh, chiếm một số lượng đông đảo so với tổng số 12 triệu dân cả nước. Đến với Guatemala trong kỳ nghỉ thì không thể bỏ qua 5 địa điểm đặc biệt nhất Guatemala, đó là:

1.Tikal - Nơi nổi tiếng nhất Guatemala

Tikal nằm ở Petén, Guatemala- đây là một trong những thành phố cổ xưa nhất của nền văn hóa Maya. Tikal được biết đến với vườn quốc gia mà khi đến đó, bạn có thể hòa mình vào cuộc sống thiên nhiên.

Khi đi bộ xuyên qua khu rừng nhiệt đới này, những khu đền hiện lên với khung cảnh thiên nhiên xanh mát. Đây là những ngôi đền đặc trưng của kiến trúc của Maya.

 


Nền văn hóa Maya ở Tikal.
Hơn thế nữa, khu rừng còn là nơi tập trung các loài động vật quý hiếm như các loại khỉ, gián, rắn, chim tucăng...Đến đây, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như đang lạc bước vào một thế giới mới.

Choquequirao - Cội nguồn vàng của người Inca

Bên cạnh đó, thấp thoáng đằng sau những rặng cây là khách sạn của vùng Tikal. Trong những ngày ở lại nơi này, bạn có thể trải nghiệm cuộc sống hoang dã một cách thuần túy.

Ngoài ra, Tikal còn nổi tiếng với công viên và nhà bảo tàng trưng bày những hiện vật cổ của văn hóa Maya. Bạn có thể nhìn thấy bản đồ xưa của thành phố cùng với nền văn hóa của nó. Và đặc biệt, mọi người ở đây sẽ luôn sẵn lòng giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của bạn về tất cả những gì thuộc về Tikal.

2. Hồ Semuc Champey




Hồ Semuc Champey thơ mộng.
Semuc Champey nằm ở Alta Verapaz. Semuc Champey được xem là “Nơi dòng sông ẩn náu dưới lòng đất”.

Thật vậy, đó là thung lũng của những cánh rừng và dốc đứng bao quanh. Đứng trên chiếc cầu được bắc từ đỉnh dốc của thung lũng, nhiều vực sâu tự nhiên to nhỏ khác nhau hiện ra lấp lánh với những dòng nước trong như pha lê. Phía dưới cây cầu là con sông Cahabón chảy quanh uốn khúc. Phóng tầm nhìn từ đằng xa, nước từ những vực sâu đổ ra hòa với con sông tạo nên thác nước ở cuối cây cầu. Tất cả là một cảnh đẹp của “chốn bồng lai”.

Semuc Champey có rất nhiều hoạt động du lịch rất đa dạng. Trong những lúc bơi lội hay đi dạo quanh khu hồ này, bạn sẽ khám phá ra điều kỳ diệu ở vùng đất này. Tùy thuộc vào các mùa trong năm và độ chiếu sáng của mặt trời, màu của nước nơi đây được thay đổi với nhiều màu sắc khác nhau. Vì thế, đó là cơ hội để bạn ghi lại những thắng cảnh đẹp trong bộ sưu tập ảnh của mình.

3. Thành phố Antigua Guatemala cổ kính






Thành phố cổ Antigua Guatemala.
Nằm ở Sacatepequez, Antiqua Guatemala là một thành phố thuộc địa.

Chuyện kể rằng Antigua là thủ đô chính thức thứ ba của Guatemala, được người Tây Ban Nha lập nên vào năm 1543. Thành phố này được giữ cho đến năm 1776 khi vua Tây Ban Nha ra lệnh xóa bỏ toàn bộ thủ đô để đến một nơi an toàn hơn.  Vào năm 1773, nó bị tiêu diệt gần như hoàn toàn bởi một loạt những trận động đất. Nhưng điều đó không có nghĩa là tất cả mọi người đều rời bỏ thành phố này. Vì thế, Antigua vẫn còn tồn tại đến ngày nay với tên gọi là Antigua Guatemala (nghĩa là Guatemala cũ).

Hiện nay, thành phố có rất nhiều tòa nhà đã từng là nơi phục vụ cho sinh hoạt của cư dân. Các nhà tù, thành phố, trường đại học, tu viện và những nhà thờ cổ xưa…tất cả là những nơi đã từng là nhân chứng cho một thời hoàng kim của lịch sử. Thật hiếm thấy khi giữa thời đại này, thành phố Antigua Guatemala vẫn còn giữ được vẻ đẹp tự nhiên vốn có của nó. Vì thế, các công trình tìm thấy ở Antigua được xem là rất kỳ lạ. Do đó, Unesco đã công nhận Antigua Guatemala là một trong những di sản văn hóa thế giới cần được bảo tồn.

4. Núi lửa Pacaya

 


Núi lửa Pacaya.
Nằm ở gần thành phố Guatemala, núi lửa Pacaya càng làm tô điểm thêm vẻ đẹp đa dạng của Guatemala.

Có thể nói, đây là ngọn núi lửa hoạt động không ngừng nghỉ từ năm 1965. Hàng loạt những đợt phun trào thật dữ dội của núi lửa như bốc hơi ga, hơi nước ngầm, đến những trận nổ lớn mà sức mạnh của nó có thể hất tung nhiều trái bom bay xa đến 12 km…Sự hoạt động mạnh mẽ này của Pacaya đã khiến cho các ngôi làng nằm trên sườn núi lửa phải đi sơ tán.

Tuy nhiên, công viên quốc gia núi lửa Pacaya vẫn là nơi lý tưởng để bạn chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của nó. Bạn có thể đi theo con đường mòn để đến những khu vực trũng khi nó không hoạt động. Chắc hẳn, bạn rất thích thú khi đứng ở đây vì bạn có thể nhìn thấy những ngọn núi lửa khác gần đó. Hơn thế nữa, khi đứng trên mỏm núi lửa này, bạn sẽ phải nghiêng mình trước sức mạnh của thiên nhiên.

----------


## nguyetnt

5. Hồ Atilán

 




Hồ Atilán ở Guatamela.
Hồ Atilán nằm trong lòng 12 thị trấn và có 3 ngọn núi lửa ( San Pedro, Atilán và Tolimán ) tại Sololá. Nơi đây có nhiều di chỉ khảo cổ như thành phố Sambaj và Chiutinamit. Cả hai từ lâu đều được người ta nhắc đến với tên gọi những thành phố dưới nước.

Thật ra, nguồn gốc của hồ là một ngọn núi lửa có lịch sử phun trào cách đây 84.000 năm. Theo thời gian, các dòng nước đã lấp miệng núi lửa này. Vì vậy,  hồ Atilán được xem là một trong những hồ có độ sâu vào bậc nhất của Trung Mỹ.

Đến hồ Atilán, du khách luôn ghé thăm thị trấn Panajachel. Ở đây, có các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí thật đặc sắc. Người ta đã dành hẳn một ngôi làng dành riêng cho du lịch với con đường chính là Santander - nơi có rất nhiều quầy lưu niệm, khách sạn và nhà hàng. Thêm nữa, các quán bar và những hoạt động thú vị về đêm sẽ làm cho du khách hài lòng với chuyến đi của mình. Panajachel thật sự đã trở thành trung tâm thương mại du lịch của khu vực vì nó là nơi giao nhau giữa các thị trấn và các ngôi làng khác quanh hồ.

Ngày hội "tận thế" ở Guatemala

Với những thắng cảnh trên, Guatemala là một trong những điểm dừng chân thú vị cho những ai yêu thích sự khám phá một vùng đất mới!


 Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## khanhszin

oa nc trong và xanh thật đó

----------

